# How to make heart shaped paths?



## Anj2k6 (Apr 9, 2020)

I always see these cute heart shaped paths like shown below, but I can't figure out how to make one for the life of me. Can someone make a video guide or step by step tutorial?


----------



## JKDOS (Apr 9, 2020)

You need to open the design editor and make transparent designs. Then use the "Place here" option to drop them on the ground. Bigger designs are multiple patterns placed togeather to form one image.


----------



## kjetta (Apr 9, 2020)

I can't make you a tutorial, but it's a 3x3 grid.

No floor in the top right, and then remaining top row and right column are curved.


----------



## tajikey (Apr 9, 2020)

kjetta said:


> I can't make you a tutorial, but it's a 3x3 grid.
> 
> No floor in the top right, and then remaining top row and right column are curved.


Can confirm this is the way to do it.


----------



## Anj2k6 (Apr 9, 2020)

kjetta said:


> I can't make you a tutorial, but it's a 3x3 grid.
> 
> No floor in the top right, and then remaining top row and right column are curved.


Hmmm okay it helps a lot knowing it's a 3×3 grid


----------

